
Jeff Bezos could become world's first trillionaire - spking
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2020/05/14/jeff-bezos-worlds-first-trillionaire-sparks-heated-debate/5189161002/
======
taurath
We'll see if the people actually get sick and tired of seeing headlines like
this while being asked by the same billionaires to donate so families who can
barely make rent can eat while free school lunches are canceled.

------
migueloller
Is there so little to report that taking the average growth of his wealth for
the last 5 years and extrapolating for the next 5 is worthy news? This is an
absolutely worthless prediction. How can this be journalism?

------
alexpetralia
Some company makes an estimation as trivial (and speculative) as what anyone
could produce an Excel?

This is not news. This is clickbait advertising.

------
superworrier
`The company said their projection is based on taking the average percentage
of yearly growth over the past five years and applying it to future years.`

Past results are not an indicator of future performance.

------
nscalf
First publicly known trillionaire*

There is a lot of money out there not easily tracked. There are speculations
over some shadier character's net worth, probably most notable is Putin.

------
harry8
*While paying zero tax in the country that made that possible.

~~~
credit_guy
Are you saying that when Bezos sells Amazon stock he's not paying capital
gains tax?

~~~
101404
That wouldn't surprise me. There are probably entire companies working on
nothing else but to reduce his taxes.

~~~
djjsjdjsjsjs
The tax rate is also low enough that if he does pay, it's not much. 15% total
instead of the 30-40‰ I currently pay.

~~~
credit_guy
A nitpick: the long term capital gains tax for the top bracket is 20%, not 15%
[1]. My guess is that Jeff Bezos is in the top bracket.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capital_gains_tax_in_the_Unite...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capital_gains_tax_in_the_United_States#Current_law)

~~~
djjsjdjsjsjs
Oooo neato I never knew there was a tiering of rates like this-- probably
because I haven't had a reason to find out XD thanks for the info

------
nkkollaw
Learn to code, USA Today!

------
stzup7
Well so could I

~~~
Koshkin
We're talking probabilities here. (Or you are one already, in Zimbabwean
currency.)

